# bandsaw jig



## devonwoody (13 Feb 2010)

Whilst looking at the bandsaw thread currently being discussed I surfed into this bandsaw jig.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUL6FN4bQNs&NR=1


----------



## Sportique (13 Feb 2010)

DW - thanks for the link. Simple and effective re-saw technique. 

I think the jig would benefit from an adjustable end-stop so that you could cut several pieces of the same thickness - have to think about that :idea: 

I have some Beech and Cherry that I will be re-sawing soon
 

Dave

PS Devonian living in Fife!!


----------

